# Game 13: Denver Nuggets @ Detroit Pistons



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*(7-5)* *@*







*(8-1)*

*Time:* 7:30 PM ET Wednesday, November 23, 2005
*TV:* Altitude, WDWB.
*Location:* The Palace of Auburn Hills, Auburn Hills, MI








*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 Utah 
*SG* - 3 DerMarr Johnson 6-9 201 5/5/80 Cincinnati 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 Syracuse 
*PF* - 56 Francisco Elson 7-0 235 2/28/76 California 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 Eastern Michigan 
1 Voshon Lenard SG 6-4 215 5/14/73 Minnesota 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 Oklahoma 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 Clemson 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 Missouri 
8 Earl Watson PG 6-1 195 6/12/79 UCLA

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*








*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*






 *George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries*
31 Nene Hilario FC 6-11 260 9/13/82 None 
6 Kenyon Martin PF 6-9 240 12/30/77 Cincinnati (questionable)
9 Bryon Russell GF 6-7 225 12/31/70 Long Beach State

*-----------------------------------------------------------------*






































*Projected Detroit Pistons Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 1 Chauncey Billups 6-3 202 9/25/76 Colorado 
*SG* - 32 Richard Hamilton 6-7 193 2/14/78 Connecticut 
*SF* - 22 Tayshaun Prince 6-9 215 2/28/80 Kentucky 
*PF* - 36 Rasheed Wallace 6-11 230 9/17/74 North Carolina 
*C* - 3 Ben Wallace 6-9 240 9/10/74 Virginia Union​
*Detroit Pistons Reserves*
24 Antonio McDyess 6-9 245 9/7/74 Alabama 
31 Darko Milicic 7-0 250 6/20/85 None 
30 Carlos Arroyo 6-2 202 7/30/79 Florida International 
20 Carlos Delfino 6-6 230 8/29/82 None 
10 Lindsey Hunter 6-2 195 12/3/70 Jackson State

*Detroit Pistons Players Stats:*










*Detroit Pistons Head Coach:*








*Flip Saunders*

*-------------------------------------------------------------*​
Pistons and Nuggets fans get in! :banana: 

This should be a very good game. The Pistons were cooled down by the Mav's in their last game. While the Nuggets are on their own hot winning streak. Two very good teams are about to collide. As much as I want the Nuggets to win this game. There is no doubt the Pistons are a great team with a proven track record. I'm looking forward to the Camby/Wallace's match up. I have no doubt both Ben and Sheed will be paying close attention to Marcus. Elson and Najera can really earn their money in this up coming game against Detroit.

The Prince and Carmelo match up looks good as well. I'm also some what interested in seeing how far along Darko really is. I hope the Nuggets can force an up tempo game. Because the Pistons are not as methodical since Larry Brown punched his ticket to New York City.

Lets go Nuggets!


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm going to predict a Piston's win. They are aware of Clevelands record and have no interest in playing second to anyone this year in the central.
I think by nights end we find melo shooting alot of j's, camby having a difficult time getting the ball in the post, and chauncey muscling andre miller all over the court. 


Then again bringing out the red jerseys might inspire a return to the teal jersey days style of play.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

DetroitDiesel said:


> I'm going to predict a Piston's win. They are aware of Clevelands record and have no interest in playing second to anyone this year in the central.
> I think by nights end we find melo shooting alot of j's, camby having a difficult time getting the ball in the post, and chauncey muscling andre miller all over the court.
> 
> 
> Then again bringing out the red jerseys might inspire a return to the teal jersey days style of play.


Thats a good prediction. Plus take into account the Nuggets have lost nine in a row in Detroit. Their most recent win at the Palace came March 10, 1995.

If Carmelo is shooting Jumpers all night than the Pistons got what they want. However Carmelo has been getting better about driving to the basket, and finishing or getting fouled.

Should be a good game. I'm holding on hope the Nuggets can pull it out. The Pistons should clearly be favored though.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Tayshaun Prince is a great defender, but I see Carmelo taking him to the hoop quite a bit...especially after he realized how good he was last night doing the same thing. I do see our guys getting pushed around with a less than healthy K-Mart and Nene being injured.

I see a close game, though. Probably not a Nuggs win, but you never know.


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

ahhh, My 2 favorite teams playing. Hoe great. I wish i coudl have went haha :curse: 


I think this game will depend on camby RIPPING apart the wallace brothers :banana: 
(Id also like to see pistons new jerseys)


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

It is all about the red jerseys...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

why? It makes them look like the old clippers.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> why? It makes them look like the old clippers.


Not really. It says Pistons on the front.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well the Pistons and Clippers are balling this year. And the Nuggets face both teams in a row. Tonight we go to battle at the Palace. Friday we have the new and improved Clippers at the Pepsi Center.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> Well the Pistons and Clippers are balling this year. And the Nuggets face both teams in a row. Tonight we go to battle at the Palace. Friday we have the new and improved Clippers at the Pepsi Center.


I like the Clips this year.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Rasheed Player of the Game


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Ouch man this is a spanking so far Sheed is 3/3 behind the arc but ben is playing great!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

How did Kenyon look tonight? I'm going to guess by the stat sheet that with only 3 rebounds he wasn't very agressive out there.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets lose this game *Detroit 114, Denver 89 * :curse: 

However I expected a loss, but always hope for a win. Also don't forget the Nuggets got a split on the road trip so all and all not to bad.

I'm happy this game is behind the Nuggets and in the books. Boy did we look bad out there or what. We played decent for one quarter, and that was the 1st quarter. After that it was just a blur.

Marcus Camby lead the team with 15 points and 10 rebounds tonight. Everyone else pretty much struggled mightily.

However L. Kleiza played well for the Nuggets. It may not show up in the box score, but this guy can ball. I heard Scott Hastings say he is a similar player to Najera with a better jump shot. I really saw that in his game against the Pistons. He is tenacious on the court with rebounding,defense,hustle, etc His offense looks pretty good too. Anyone else really high on Kleiza ? I can see him becoming a part of the Nuggets rotation as the season continues.

*box score*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> How did Kenyon look tonight? I'm going to guess by the stat sheet that with only 3 rebounds he wasn't very agressive out there.


Good question, but it's hard to gauge right now. Kenyon didnt start and was limited in playing time. From the looks of it though he seems to be better. He was running the floor, and had a few big dunks in the game. Kenyon was quoted saying before the game that the only time his knee hurts him is when he jumps. Which isn't good considering Martins style of play.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Game Pictures*


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> *Game Pictures*


That one says it all. I really can't think of anything that anyone did very well after the first quarter. Period. Hopefully they'll remember this when they get Detroit again at home, which unfortunately won't be until March. 9 fast break points, and outrebounded 49-37, The Pistons had an NBA season high 36 assists, the Nuggets had 21. Oddly enough, though, we only had 14 turnovers to their 12.

I can already tell I'm going to be a Linas Kleiza fan. As far as the "Najera with a better jumpshot" description goes, I haven't really seen him shoot a lot, and Najera does knock down open looks. But he does seem to be more athletic. That one finish last night (the and 1) was ridiculous. At 6'8, 245, I see no reason why Karl couldn't try giving him a few meaningful minutes, assuming he understands the offense as well as his role. At one point last night we were playing Boykins, Miller, Watson, Najera, and Elson; so being underszied doesn't seem to be an issue, as long you can run the floor. That was the Nuggets problem last night, Karl put in a team that would have to run and gun (Dre at 6'2 playing the 3 spot) to have any shot at staying in the game, and they didn't.


----------

